# Sober Bands



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

I'm getting sick of bands that have some level of drug origins or haven't stayed sober.

Tool's Maynard Keenan was quoted as saying "I think psychedelics play a major part in what we do, but having said that, I feel that if somebody's going to experiment with those things they really need to educate themselves about them. People just taking the chemicals and diving in without having any kind of preparation about what they're about to experience tend to have no frame of reference, so they're missing everything flying by and all these new perspectives. It's just a waste. They reach a little bit of spiritual enlightenment, but they end up going, 'Well, now I need that drug to get back there again.' The trick is to use the drugs once to get there, and maybe spend the next ten years trying to get back there without the drug."

Which I find frustrating.

Les Claypool let me down too. (I always figured he was just eccentric)

"This song, it is about a journey that myself and a good friend had a couple years ago, and.... I'll just say it, we were on hallucinogenic drugs. Sorry Dad. (introducing the song "Over The Electric Grapevine")"


I would think that the guys on G3 are (maybe not satch since the new album) but Vai worked under Zappa (who is known to have fired a friend for wanting to write about pot) for years, so I would think he is, Paul Gilbert seems like he's a sober guy, and teaches enough that it seems VERY unlikely to me. Petrucci doens't seem like he would be either, but I can't cite anything on him.

Does anyone know of any technically sound bands that are sober? 
(BTBAM?)


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2008)

Sex, drugs, and rock'n'roll baby!

What difference does it make, really? I've never been drunk or high in my life, but I don't really care that much if they do it. Stevie Ray Vaughan was fucked on drugs in the early part of his career, and he was STILL a force to be reckoned with, and remains one of my idols. I watched his performance at Montreaux in 83 not long ago, and physically he looks like he's about to die, but he still sings, plays, and generally kicks ass like nobody's business. If it doesn't take away from the music, why does it matter?

Unless you're militant straightedge...


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Rob here, it doesn't bother me if someone does drugs  and if the music sucks due to them being stoned and stupid all the time I just refer to them as "fucktards" and move on.


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2008)

Now Eddie Van Halen, on the other hand, is a completely different story, as his substance abuse has brought him to all time lows. I don't think I could call him a fucktard, I've still got too much respect for him to do that, but the word tragedy certainly fits the bill.


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

Some stuff I have a dislike that's rational, but others I just dislike.

Weed for example, my mom has MS and actually has limited movement and coordination, and it frustrates her to the point where she gets overwhelmed, and the idea that people would actually do that just because pisses me off.

Hallicinogens and things to some extent have the same effect, because you don't have control over what you do, the drug is in control of you, while your mind is somewhere else. I've seen people getting shot at by police claiming to be Tarzan because they were on lsd.

It's stupid, and I'm just looking for some bands that share the same beliefs in that.

And I do understand that a lot of times it's the pressure that gets them, a friend of mine summed it up well


> (1:11:19 AM) Me: WHY IS IT SO HARD TO FIND GOOD ROLE MODELS!?!?
> (1:12:27 AM) Austin: because as success increases, so does pressure
> (1:12:50 AM) Austin: pressure and stress affect judgment, impaired judgment leads to bad decisions
> (1:13:53 AM) Austin: plus people are people, and most don't understand dangers until they experience them


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> Hallicinogens and things to some extent have the same effect, because you don't have control over what you do, the drug is in control of you, while your mind is somewhere else. I've seen people getting shot at by police claiming to be Tarzan because they were on lsd.



This not entirely true for everyone, drugs affect people differently. If you're an idiot sober, you're going to be a MAJOR idiot and a danger to everyone when fucked up.

And who is looking for a role model?


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

I don't know a lot about halucinogens' effects on people, and nobody, it was just a reference point.


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2008)

Hate to say it, but you're looking in the wrong place for role models. If you're going to look at anyone, look at someone like Eric Clapton, who went through years of alcoholism, and emerged from it stronger than ever, and with a real heart for the people who were suffering the same affliction.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> I don't know a lot about halucinogens' effects on people, and nobody, it was just a reference point.



LSD majorly fucks with your perception, and can cause you to see and hear things that aren't there. But, from my experience it was mainly a perception thing, and all of my senses were a bit exaggerated, light blurs for some reason  I guess since it delays the reaction in your brain to recognise sight.

I can definetly understand how under large doses, and long repeated, constant use large problems can occur. 

It's a fun/interesting experiment!


----------



## noodles (May 3, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan was fucked on drugs in the early part of his career, and he was STILL a force to be reckoned with, and remains one of my idols. I watched his performance at Montreaux in 83 not long ago, and physically he looks like he's about to die, but he still sings, plays, and generally kicks ass like nobody's business.





Xaios said:


> Now Eddie Van Halen, on the other hand, is a completely different story, as his substance abuse has brought him to all time lows. I don't think I could call him a fucktard, I've still got too much respect for him to do that, but the word tragedy certainly fits the bill.



See, SRV hit that spot, and turned back. His low was "Soul to Soul" and the following horrible tour. I've seen videos from those shows, and he is just a burnt out wreck. He did the national anthem at a baseball game, and got booed.

Too often, I think drugs steal the credit for the fire and passion of youth. Then when the artist quits years later, and the different approach to songwriting--not to mention the incredibly life changing event of almost killing yourself and returning sober--gets ignored when he doesn't play music like he did ten years before. I'm sure we could dig up examples of musicians without substance abuse problems, who wrote a bunch of cool shit, and then got older and just can't keep the edge.

Youth and hunger never gets enough credit. Just because your favorite musician does drugs, doesn't mean he does drugs onstage, in the studio, or at practice. How often do you hear about the guys in Rush being totally wasted up there?


----------



## Edroz (May 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> See, SRV hit that spot, and turned back. His low was "Soul to Soul" and the following horrible tour.




i love that album


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

> I've seen people getting shot at by police claiming to be Tarzan because they were on lsd.



Holy shit that kid thinks he's Tarzan... SHOOT HIM?

Where did you see this and how did you know specifically he was on lsd, and why were they shooting at him?

It sounds like one of those storys everyone hears about lsd like, man jumps out of a 10 story window because he thinks he's a bird, or man looses sight staring at the sun.



Spoiler



"My friend" has done managable doses of lsd and it's been nothing but fun and everyone was in control the whole time because everyone knew what they were getting into and NOT to act like a dick. It's not a party drug. It's like going to another planet, you have to be prepared.



Having said that I have no idea why you would choose your music preferance over what kind of chemicals the people who play it injest.


----------



## noodles (May 3, 2008)

I think you're talking about PCP, not LSD. PCP is the drug that makes you feel no pain, think you can fly, run around naked, and kill cops.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

> Vai



Sorry but Devin Townsend and Gene hoglan have talked about smoking pot with Steve Vai in his basement/recording studio.



> I think you're talking about PCP, not LSD. PCP is the drug that makes you feel no pain, think you can fly, run around naked, and kill cops.



And yeah PCP is what made James brown fire a shot gun to the roof in a crowded room because "someone used his personal toilet" followed by a chase accross two(?) states.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> I think you're talking about PCP, not LSD. PCP is the drug that makes you feel no pain, think you can fly, run around naked, and kill cops.



 Indeed. 

LSD just makes you wanna sit down, and go wow...at everything...


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

> LSD just makes you wanna sit down, and go wow...at everything...



I'd probably poo poo my pants if I saw a policeman on lsd.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I'd probably poo poo my pants if I saw a policeman on lsd.



 

Oh yes. 

"Aw no man, go away, don't hurt me, look I'm an orange, ignore me dude!!!"


----------



## amonb (May 3, 2008)




----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> "Aw no man, go away, don't hurt me, look I'm an orange, ignore me dude!!!"



Hahaha exactly man.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2008)

From what I've studied about psychology in college, teenagers generally try to break away from their previous role models (ie parents) and find a new one outside of that. I think what happened was when I was just going into my teens the reformed and cleaned up Red Hot Chili Peppers were my heroes and so became my role models. I seriously love that band.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 3, 2008)

this is kind of a stupid thread, who cares if their high if they rock


where are the glutin free bands? or the low carb diet bands?
hey guys, i'm looking for vegitarian only bands, thats all i'm listening to from here on out.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is kind of a stupid thread, who cares if their high if they rock
> 
> 
> where are the glutin free bands? or the low carb diet bands?
> hey guys, i'm looking for vegitarian only bands, thats all i'm listening to from here on out.



To be fair there almost certainly is vegitarian bands out there that vegitarians will listen to because there vegitarian. But I was going to say the exact same thing.


----------



## DDDorian (May 3, 2008)

Where do you draw the line? I mean, Zappa is widely known for his anti-drug stance but he was never slow to defend his own cigarette habit. Then there are guys like Ritchie Blackmore who are addicted to themselves... As long as the habit doesn't take priority over their musical output then I don't really care either way.


----------



## Desecrated (May 3, 2008)

Straight edge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Straight edge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This is pretty much the extreme of what we're talking about.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 3, 2008)

i hate nothing more than assholes that live a life style in which they constantly try to impose it onto you. straight edge is a perfect example. who cares if a guy is high, its not really anyones business unless hes going crazy.

I mean, i'm a pot head, but i'm not encourgeing everyone to smoke, i just wish people would live the life style that is good for them, and quit imposing their lifestyle on others to make them feel reassured that they have other people who have chosen it aswell. 

religion is the same way, you have a million assholes telling you that you need to be saved by christ. they tell you that because they are insecure about the whole thing and need to try to brainwash others into it so they dont feel so lonley and stupid about a life choice they are apperently unsure about. otherwise they would just do it and not need reassurance 10 times a day


----------



## oompa (May 3, 2008)

Zep said it pretty well. drug users =! bad people, but there are sober idiots, and using idiots. seen drunk people fuck up live shows more than drugusers, (vaiho anyone) and maynard in tool is actually against drugs in general, with the slight exception that you wrote (do it once, prepared, and gain something from it that benefits you when you are not using).

also, hallucinogens should be taken with a downer, like weed or something. then you just want to look at stuff (especially stuff there is plenty of, looking at a lawn or something with millions of grass straws can keep you busy for hours  )

so dont be too quick on thinking less of using/drinking musicians, since they might still be responsible, intelligent and good role modelsl. you just dont have to pick up their using habit


----------



## neon_black88 (May 3, 2008)

> hallucinogens should be taken with a downer, like weed or something.



I deffenetly would not recommend smoking weed while on LSD if your trying to calm down. It intensifies the trip 2x. Out of the two times i've smoked weed while on acid, the first one I was stuck under a tree staring at it for a couple of hours. The second time I layed down on my bed for a couple of hours. So I guess your right in a way, that it makes you not want to move or talk to anyone. But it usually puts your mind into overdrive and makes things much more confusing, while normally im happy to walk around to talk to people.

Anyway the point is, don't combine them your first time, its a totally different experience to just tripping by itself. Other downers are different though.

Wow this thread has gone in the complete wrong direction than was intended. Sorry for derail.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 3, 2008)




----------



## garthfluff (May 3, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> Does anyone know of any technically sound bands that are sober?
> (BTBAM?)



I'm sure I've seen it quoted before that all the BTBAM guys are vegan and straight edge.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 3, 2008)

that video rules!


----------



## Desecrated (May 3, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i hate nothing more than assholes that live a life style in which they constantly try to impose it onto you. straight edge is a perfect example. who cares if a guy is high, its not really anyones business unless hes going crazy.



I don't try to impose my lifestyle onto you


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 3, 2008)

Think 3 of the guys in BTBAM are straight edge as far as I know.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I don't try to impose my lifestyle onto you



i didnt say you did


----------



## Naren (May 3, 2008)

Desecrated beat me to it, but straight edge is an entire music based around abstinence from drugs and alcohol. It started in the 80s in the hardcore punk scene. Most straight edge bands nowadays fall into some category of punk, generally spun off of hardcore punk.

I like a few straight edge bands, but I don't listen to music according to their views on drugs... or on anything, really. It seems really limiting and pointless.


----------



## Luan (May 3, 2008)

Portnoy used to smoke pot
Vai too (when he was a teenager).
Rudess used drugs too.
That's what I know and recall right now.


----------



## Desecrated (May 3, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i didnt say you did



You said, straight edge people do


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 3, 2008)

i know, but to consider yourself straight edge is like announceing to the world that your sober, its a tad silly i think to have to be in a club or a group. i never have to announce to the world that i'm a pot head, i only tell when people ask. Even though i'm not straight edge, i dont consider my self to be in the drug edge gang, i try not to classify people like that and just take them on an individual level


----------



## tehk (May 3, 2008)

I recently joined my long time friend's metal band.

We're pretty much as straight-edge as it gets.

Everyone's gonna hate us..

lol


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2008)

Ok. I think this has seriously got a bit out of hand. The OP was just looking for some bands that he can relate to on a lifestyle level. I can relate to that as someone who is straight edge.

I wouldn't go far enough to _dislike_ a band because of drug use (unless they're promoting it. I'd say that most of my musical heroes have used drugs at one time or another (Vai, Satch, Borland, etc.) and it would be nice to have guys dong similar things as you so you don't feel... well... _separate _is the only word that really comes to mind. I can relate to how he's feeling.

And 7SoH: stop acting so god damn persecuted.


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ok. I think this has seriously got a bit out of hand. The OP was just looking for some bands that he can relate to on a lifestyle level. I can relate to that as someone who is straight edge.
> 
> I wouldn't go far enough to _dislike_ a band because of drug use (unless they're promoting it. I'd say that most of my musical heroes have used drugs at one time or another (Vai, Satch, Borland, etc.) and it would be nice to have guys dong similar things as you so you don't feel... well... _separate _is the only word that really comes to mind. I can relate to how he's feeling.
> 
> And 7SoH: stop acting so god damn persecuted.



Thank you! this is exactly what I was about to say.

I'm just looking for some bands that are straight edge/sober and bringing up Claypool and Tool was just a kind of introduction/related matter.

And on the matter of Maynard Keenan, since he had a kid, he sobered up. The album 13th Step (A perfect circle) is actually about the recovery of friends of his from drugs, from their perspectives. He's also had a lot of anger issues  (he was a marine-veteran and his mom was confined to a wheelchair for life, but was devoted to her religion, he couldn't understand that having been in war, and lashed out in a bunch of ways, their early work is a strong reflection of that). 

I didn't say that I wasn't going to keep listening to the bands, just that I was disappointed in finding out that some of these guys weren't always sober. 

Now, share some good bands that are straight-edge/sober most of the time

BTBAM is a vegan band btw.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> Thank you! this is exactly what I was about to say.
> 
> I'm just looking for some bands that are straight edge/sober and bringing up Claypool and Tool was just a kind of introduction/related matter.
> 
> ...



No probs man.  We're a rare breed anyway.

Are BTBAM straight edge or not then? 

And vegans scare the shit out of me...


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> No probs man.  We're a rare breed anyway.
> 
> Are BTBAM straight edge or not then?
> 
> And vegans scare the shit out of me...



I think they are, or at least some of them.

And vegans are like nazi's or something, they parade about saying meat is murder 

I was in Vermont at a Static-X show in October and there was a car with a license plate that said VEGAN1 and they had leather interiors.  I laughed, hard.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> I think they are, or at least some of them.
> 
> And vegans are like nazi's or something, they parade about saying meat is murder
> 
> I was in Vermont at a Static-X show in October and there was a car with a license plate that said VEGAN1 and they had leather interiors.  I laughed, hard.



Right now is the first time I listened to them and I like what I hear. 

Vegans are psychos! They won't use ANYTHING to do with animals. And if you do then you are the scum of the Earth. Think PETA "Fur is murder!" but irrationally so.  I'm incredibly pro-animal rights and I love the 'lil buggers but there's such thing as taking it too far.

And that's funny stuff dude!  Maybe he was being ironic?


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Right now is the first time I listened to them and I like what I hear.
> 
> Vegans are psychos! They won't use ANYTHING to do with animals. And if you do then you are the scum of the Earth. Think PETA "Fur is murder!" but irrationally so.  I'm incredibly pro-animal rights and I love the 'lil buggers but there's such thing as taking it too far.
> 
> And that's funny stuff dude!  Maybe he was being ironic?



If you mean BTBAM, listen to "Ants of The Sky" form Colors, and "Selkies:The Endless Obsession" from Alaska


If you mean Static-X, anything off Start a War and Wisconsin Death Trip.

And it was pretty ridiculous at the time xD


----------



## Ancestor (May 3, 2008)

You can't be a great artist and still be "normal". I think some artists alter their chemistry to try to be less normal and some alter it to escape pain. There are "sober" artists, but what does that mean? To me, not much. No human can be perfect in every way. I know a lot of abstainers that are absolutely insufferable.


----------



## Edroz (May 3, 2008)

i drink to this thread


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I deffenetly would not recommend smoking weed while on LSD if your trying to calm down. It intensifies the trip 2x. Out of the two times i've smoked weed while on acid, the first one I was stuck under a tree staring at it for a couple of hours. The second time I layed down on my bed for a couple of hours. So I guess your right in a way, that it makes you not want to move or talk to anyone. But it usually puts your mind into overdrive and makes things much more confusing, while normally im happy to walk around to talk to people.
> 
> Anyway the point is, don't combine them your first time, its a totally different experience to just tripping by itself. Other downers are different though.
> 
> Wow this thread has gone in the complete wrong direction than was intended. Sorry for derail.




I would think that interaction with others (preferably others on the same "plane" as you at the time ) would be a good thing. Isolating behavior I think it one of the most dangerous things you can do to your self with drugs, the drug could become your only "friend" and all you really care about. 

Also, about the thread getting out of hand, it certainly has gone farther than the intention of the original post, but I like the discussion. Talking about drugs and revealing truths and misconceptions is always an interesting topic.


----------



## Codyyy (May 3, 2008)

Dude, I would want to try LSD, but I'm already a paranoid mess. And I feel like I would take it, become paranoid about having a bad trip, and thus throw myself into a bad trip.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Dude, I would want to try LSD, but I'm already a paranoid mess. And I feel like I would take it, become paranoid about having a bad trip, and thus throw myself into a bad trip.



Yeah. 


DON'T


----------



## budda (May 3, 2008)

to the OP:

christian metal. do it.


----------



## Codyyy (May 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> DON'T



Aw man 

I was hoping you'd pop in and say something like "DUDE! No worries! Bad trips are a myth! You will be fine, and I will need you to pm me your home address so I can send you a sample to try out, for which I will take the hit (no pun intended) for the shipping charges of course."


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 3, 2008)

budda said:


> to the OP:
> 
> christian metal. do it.



I smell an anon. And yeah, I realize a lot of Christian bands are straight edge. I work with my church a lot (Do NOT mistake me for the blind Christian, I make my own choices based on my own ideas and believe in a just God. My beliefs however also include the possibility that I'm wrong and any number of ideas are right, I accept my religions flaws, and move past them, I trust you will too).

One of my favorite punk core/almost Christian band's is He is Legend, they played at The Soulfest a year ago, so they're a borderline band (amazing show btw).


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Aw man
> 
> I was hoping you'd pop in and say something like "DUDE! No worries! Bad trips are a myth! You will be fine, and I will need you to pm me your home address so I can send you a sample to try out, for which I will take the hit (no pun intended) for the shipping charges of course."



Like I stated before, personality quirks can be made much worse with drugs, if you truly are "paranoid" I wouldn't recommend fucking with your perception. Or I'll least I'll make sure I'm no where near you at the time!


----------



## neon_black88 (May 4, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I would think that interaction with others (preferably others on the same "plane" as you at the time ) would be a good thing. Isolating behavior I think it one of the most dangerous things you can do to your self with drugs, the drug could become your only "friend" and all you really care about.
> 
> Also, about the thread getting out of hand, it certainly has gone farther than the intention of the original post, but I like the discussion. Talking about drugs and revealing truths and misconceptions is always an interesting topic.



Thats what I was saying it is a good thing to be interacting with people. Weed usually makes it the other way, to hard to communicate properly and way less social. More introspective and "in your head" way more thinking which is hard to control.

Don't read this if your sick of druggy talk!



Spoiler



And yeah bad trips arn't a myth. I've never had one but I've had little flashes of it. I was sitting at my computer listening to necrophagist with my mate and the music was just way to intense for him, and suddenly his face looked like two exact copys side to side. Like someone just took one side of his face and copyed it and flipped over to the other side. Then instead of vague breathing walls my whole vision went like I was looking at everything through a heat haze. I got this massive feeling of "holy shit what have I goten into?" so I got the fuck out of that room and everything went back to normal. It felt very much like I was slipping into something bad. But when I was out of the room everything was good and we went back to talking about Alien Space Dj's and such.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Thats what I was saying it is a good thing to be interacting with people. Weed usually makes it the other way, to hard to communicate properly and way less social. More introspective and "in your head" way more thinking which is hard to control.
> 
> Don't read this if your sick of druggy talk!
> 
> ...




"I've had good times on drugs, and I've had bad times on drugs. I've had good and bad sex too, but I'm not giving up pussy!" - Bill Hicks


----------



## neon_black88 (May 4, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> "I've had good times on drugs, and I've had bad times on drugs. I've had good and bad sex too, but I'm not giving up pussy!" - Bill Hicks



Bill Hicks 

He's a good guy to listen to if you have fixed idea's about wheather drugs are "right" or "wrong".

He's a good guy to listen to about anything really.

Edit: Or should I say 'was'.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Edit: Or should I say 'was'.


----------



## daybean (May 4, 2008)

bill hicks,: "if you don't believe that drugs have enhanced your life, then take all your cds and burn them! cause all those musicians were reeeealllyyyyyyyyyy fffuuuuuckkkkin high!!!" 

-somewhere along those lines he said, i think?


----------



## ogisha007 (May 4, 2008)

I don't really get the idea that artists cannot create good music if they're straight. Maybe some can't because they don't really have any creativity in them or if they've used themselves up during the years of their career, so they resort to alcohol/drugs, in hope that they may become their muse. Others just seem to have an addiction and don't bother to get rid of it. I congratulate those who do, or at least try to.

Having that said, I think everyone has a right to do pretty much what they want as long as they don't endanger others in the process. It's their life.

As far as I'm concerned, a can or two of beer has been my peak, and I intend to stay that way. Drugs, nah. I'll just get addicted, and I don't have the money for a steady supply


----------



## neon_black88 (May 4, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> I don't really get the idea that artists cannot create good music if they're straight. Maybe some can't because they don't really have any creativity in them or if they've used themselves up during the years of their career, so they resort to alcohol/drugs, in hope that they may become their muse. Others just seem to have an addiction and don't bother to get rid of it. I congratulate those who do, or at least try to.
> 
> Having that said, I think everyone has a right to do pretty much what they want as long as they don't endanger others in the process. It's their life.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, a can or two of beer has been my peak, and I intend to stay that way. Drugs, nah. I'll just get addicted, and I don't have the money for a steady supply



Anyone who thinks that drugs make you write better music or sober people cant write good music are idiots.

It all comes from the persons mind so who cares how the idea got there. 

But Bill Hicks's point is some people seem to think that drugs have NEVER done anything good for society. Which is a load of bull shit because plenty of positive things have come from drug use one of them being music. And he points out the beatles as being one of the bands that was positively effected by drugs.

It's a new concept to people you know... Drugs = Positive


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

Certainly. Drugs aren't like a necessity for creativity, that's just stupid  But I guess being in a different state of mind could cause to you look at a part a bit differently and come up with something else you know?

Plus, when you can suddenly focus on a "cool sound" for hours on end........


----------



## neon_black88 (May 4, 2008)

> Plus, when you can suddenly focus on a "cool sound" for hours on end........



Oh man. Porcupine Tree - Hatesong. The little bridgey part that starts at 3:23. When the acoustic guitars are doing there thing then the electric gutiar comes in with the drums. Then at the end of the segmant it goes quite. Then the electric and drums come in again and do this awsome boom boom BAboooom RIGHT before the solo. 

I was convinced that was the greatest peice of music ever writen.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Oh man. Porcupine Tree - Hatesong. The little bridgey part that starts at 3:23. When the acoustic guitars are doing there thing then the electric gutiar comes in with the drums. Then at the end of the segmant it goes quite. Then the electric and drums come in again and do this awsome boom boom BAboooom RIGHT before the solo.
> 
> I was convinced that was the greatest peice of music ever writen.



 

"Burning Sky" is amazing as well.


----------



## ogisha007 (May 4, 2008)

I guess the part that bothers me is the negative side effects of drugs, y'know? Although an LSD experience may seem attractive, the flashbacks and bad trip stories make me shudder.


----------



## MatthewK (May 4, 2008)

I just turned 21 and I haven't even had so much as one beer yet, like in my whole life let alone any kind of drugs or anything. I'm not against that kind of stuff really, I just don't feel the need to do it myself. You can listen to my crappy music if you like, lol.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

MatthewK said:


> I just turned 21 and I haven't even had so much as one beer yet, like in my whole life let alone any kind of drugs or anything. I'm not against that kind of stuff really, I just don't feel the need to do it myself. You can listen to my crappy music if you like, lol.





What? No drugs? You suck sir! You suck!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> I guess the part that bothers me is the negative side effects of drugs, y'know? Although an LSD experience may seem attractive, the flashbacks and bad trip stories make me shudder.



I've only had one "LSD experience", it was fascinating, fun, and fucking hillarious. I'm still not sure if I slept that night! 

I've experienced no unsavory after-effects, so far at least, just incredibly interesting!


----------



## neon_black88 (May 4, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> I guess the part that bothers me is the negative side effects of drugs, y'know? Although an LSD experience may seem attractive, the flashbacks and bad trip stories make me shudder.



Yeah ofcourse I mean if it was totally possitive everyone would be doing it. It's fairly easy to avoid a bad trip by being with friends and doing a managable dose. You dont have to go outside your body and into outerspace your first time.

As for flashbacks... never had one. Although I welcome it if its going to make me feel the awsome parts again . (not really unless im lying in bed about to go to sleep or something)

Flashbacks are one of those wierd things that can't be explained. They're rare, but possible. It usually only happens with HEAVY lsd users.

Theres negatives to almost ANY drug on the face of the planet. The negatives are always sensationalized by the media and anti-drug people while the possitive storys are almost never heard. For every one person who has a terrible trip theres 20 people who have the time of there lives.

I'm not saying your should try it though. Just my point of view.


----------



## ogisha007 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, I totally understand. If I ever do take any drugs, I'll be sure to inform myself about them.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 4, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> Yeah, I totally understand. If I ever do take any drugs, *I'll be sure to inform myself about them*.



Yes! One the the biggest problems with drug "abuse" is that you get a bunch of 16 year old kids fooling around with what they have absolutely no knowledge or understanding of, and then you have horror stories like "Kid eats 10 hits of acid. Jumps off a bridge, claimed it was a sea of cotton candy."


----------



## neon_black88 (May 4, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes! One the the biggest problems with drug "abuse" is that you get a bunch of 16 year old kids fooling around with what they have absolutely no knowledge or understanding of, and then you have horror stories like "Kid eats 10 hits of acid. Jumps off a bridge, claimed it was a sea of cotton candy."



Exactly . I read ALOT before I actually ended up doing anything. Mainly because I had no access. But it helped alot in the end and made everything go that much more smoothly.


----------



## Desecrated (May 4, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i know, but to consider yourself straight edge is like announceing to the world that your sober, its a tad silly i think to have to be in a club or a group. i never have to announce to the world that i'm a pot head, i only tell when people ask. Even though i'm not straight edge, i dont consider my self to be in the drug edge gang, i try not to classify people like that and just take them on an individual level



I use straight edge because it's faster then saying "non user of caffeine, alcohol, drugs, nicotine and I'm a bloody vegan to". 
Straight edge is a personal choice and not a group mentality, I claim to be swedish, there is a lot of sweds, I belong to the swedish group but that doesn't mean that all sweds are the same


----------



## Desecrated (May 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Right now is the first time I listened to them and I like what I hear.
> 
> Vegans are psychos! They won't use ANYTHING to do with animals. And if you do then you are the scum of the Earth. Think PETA "Fur is murder!" but irrationally so.  I'm incredibly pro-animal rights and I love the 'lil buggers but there's such thing as taking it too far.
> 
> And that's funny stuff dude!  Maybe he was being ironic?



Please don't group us vegans with peta. 
We are not all like that, it's just the ones screaming are the only ones that are getting heard.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 4, 2008)

This thread is halarious! Full of good ol' stereotyping on edge, veganism, drugs, drug users, and music. I think the only way to save it at this point would be to firebomb with racist jokes.


----------



## Desecrated (May 4, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> This thread is halarious! Full of good ol' stereotyping on edge, veganism, drugs, drug users, and music. I think the only way to save it at this point would be to firebomb with racist jokes.



Q: Why do Danish people never play hide and seek?
A: Nobody wants to look for them.

A Swede was in a pub in Finland and a regular customer suggested to him:
- "I'll give you $200, if you let me smash ten beer bottles on your head." The Swede thought for a while and finally agreed, partly because of the peer pressure. The Finn smashed the first bottle on the Swede's head, then the second and so on, but he stopped after smashing nine bottles.
- "So, when are you going to smash the tenth bottle?," asked the Swede.
- "I am not a total idiot," the Finn replied, "then I would have to give you that $200."


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Please don't group us vegans with peta.
> We are not all like that, it's just the ones screaming are the only ones that are getting heard.



Ok well the majority I've met and talked to are complete nutjobs (saving yer presence mi'lord). I guess vegans are psychos in the same way that every straight edge wants everyone else to be sober all the time...


----------



## Desecrated (May 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ok well the majority I've met and talked to are complete nutjobs (saving yer presence mi'lord). I guess vegans are psychos in the same way that every straight edge wants everyone else to be sober all the time...



There is always going to be stereotypes, I assume that all you metalheads on this site has mullets, live in the suburbs and listens to led zepplin.
even if the majority of metalheads are pretty cool person you can rest assured that the mullet wearing suburbian is the one that's going to be the loudest one in outside the club.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> There is always going to be stereotypes, I assume that all you metalheads on this site has mullets, live in the suburbs and listens to led zepplin.



Wait... We don't? Ah dammit...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 4, 2008)

i love how some of you want to do drugs, but want to make sure that your informed on them properly first 
nothing says metal/rockandroll like safe drug use


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 4, 2008)




----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Q: Why do Danish people never play hide and seek?
> A: Nobody wants to look for them.
> 
> A Swede was in a pub in Finland and a regular customer suggested to him:
> ...



Haha, did you find racist jokes, and substitute Danes and Swedes in? I want to do one with Chicagoans and Milwaukeeans.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 4, 2008)

you always can tell a norwegian, you just cant tell them much


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 4, 2008)

hahaha...I'm Norwegian!


----------



## Desecrated (May 4, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Haha, did you find racist jokes, and substitute Danes and Swedes in? I want to do one with Chicagoans and Milwaukeeans.



Nope, I just found some search for "racist joke about white people" and a site with those two jokes came up, hahahaha. 

And don't even get me started with Norwegian jokes


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (May 4, 2008)

Well, this thread has lost every bit of it's original intentions xD


----------



## Desecrated (May 4, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> Well, this thread has lost every bit of it's original intentions xD



Welcome to ss.org


----------



## Paul Warren (May 4, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> Petrucci doens't seem like he would be either, but I can't cite anything on him.
> 
> Does anyone know of any technically sound bands that are sober?
> (BTBAM?)



I haven't read the entire thread (it's a biggie  ), but I can comment on what I do know. Petrucci is VERY anti drug and we have it as an understanding to keep anything drug related off of his forum. Bumblefoot and Mattias Eklundh are also very anti drug. In fact, I've noticed that most of the "guitar heroes" I've either worked with or hired for events are super clean. Andy Timmons, JP, IA, Bumblefoot, Vinnie Moore, etc. are just focused on having fun creating music. I think it's a huge part of why they are successful and have such longevity in the industry. I refuse to work with anybody who is an illegal drug user or a drunk. Life is too short and there are plenty of people out there willing to have fun making music without those negative influences.

paul


----------



## Emperoff (May 4, 2008)

I think Dragonforce are a sober band too


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 4, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I think Dragonforce are a sober band too



That made me laugh. Hard.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 4, 2008)

Paul Warren said:


> I haven't read the entire thread (it's a biggie  ), but I can comment on what I do know. Petrucci is VERY anti drug and we have it as an understanding to keep anything drug related off of his forum. Bumblefoot and Mattias Eklundh are also very anti drug. In fact, I've noticed that most of the "guitar heroes" I've either worked with or hired for events are super clean. Andy Timmons, JP, IA, Bumblefoot, Vinnie Moore, etc. are just focused on having fun creating music. I think it's a huge part of why they are successful and have such longevity in the industry. I refuse to work with anybody who is an illegal drug user or a drunk. Life is too short and there are plenty of people out there willing to have fun making music without those negative influences.
> 
> paul



Hey thanks for the info. I never knew any of that and besides Vai, Petrucci is one of my biggest guitar heroes.

We've both got similar work ethics too man.


----------



## Korbain (May 5, 2008)

taking drugs or not is the musicians choice, and anyones choice really, everything in moderation obviously...if drugs/alcohole make them creative, let them do it and write the music they feel expresses them. Drugs can really free your mind and let you express your feeling/emotions in whatever form necessary. Whether thats music, or just sitting having a chat and laughing about it or whatever. 

In the end, i am sure nearly everyone here has taking pot/LSD/ecstasy/speed/etc. and tried playing guitar lol. Its alot different, fucking great, and write some very different music. In the end, let people live how they wanna live and do what they want. If they're that fucked and writing shit music, they're morons lol. Maynards quote pretty much summed it up nicely. Still, any hallucinate drug isn't really good for you lol. but i'd be a hypocrite to bitch about that


----------



## neon_black88 (May 5, 2008)

> I never knew any of that and besides Vai, Petrucci is one of my biggest guitar heroes.



Vai smokes weed, with devin townsend. Man that would be a fucking awsome thing to do. Get high in Steve Vai's studio with Devin Townsend


----------



## Leon (May 5, 2008)

i almost fell into the drug hole with a friend of mine, who would later OD on methadone. drugs are the easy way out to finding new avenues of perception. want to open your mind? read a fucking book.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 5, 2008)

Leon said:


> i almost fell into the drug hole with a friend of mine, who would later OD on methadone. drugs are the easy way out to finding new avenues of perception. want to open your mind? read a fucking book.



Zactly! I want inspiration: I go for a walk.

Life is enough inspiration. Maybe some people can't see the world around them.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2008)

Not that Im famous, but I would describe my stuff as 'technical' and Ive been drug free all my life. Ive never even smoked a cigarette.

I wouldnt judge bands that use that as a catalyst to get what they want, but I get way more satisfaction when I feel that Im totally responsible for whatever it is Ive produced musically/physically.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 5, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i love how some of you want to do drugs, but want to make sure that your informed on them properly first
> nothing says metal/rockandroll like safe drug use





It's better than Americas "drugs are evil and will ruin your life" campaign, might as well let people know the facts, the dangers, all of the good and bad, and if they choose-to-use (neato ) let them know what to do and what definetly NOT to do. If (some) people can figure out how to use alcohol safely, why not other drugs?


----------



## Luan (May 5, 2008)

oh, and about vegans.
All the cannibal corpse members are vegans.
Really.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Zactly! I want inspiration: I go for a walk.
> 
> Life is enough inspiration. Maybe some people can't see the world around them.



Or mabye some people CAN, and choose to do drugs anyway. Theres no deep seeded problem in someones head because they do drugs. Theres probably people who are much more grounded than you who do drugs.

Stop talking about everyone who chooses to do something you dont like your above them or know something they dont. It's really, really condensending and obnoctious. 

No your right, any drug that has been deemed illegal by the government=satan.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 5, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Stop talking about everyone who chooses to do something you dont like your above them or know something they dont. It's really, really condensending and obnoctious.



Check yourself. sheesh. 

By the way, Paul Mazurkiewicz is the only vegetarian member of Cannibal.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 5, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Check yourself. sheesh.
> 
> By the way, Paul Mazurkiewicz is the only vegetarian member of Cannibal.



This is comming from VEGANSTRAIGHEDGE. Right....







Vegatarian?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 5, 2008)

Paul Warren said:


> I haven't read the entire thread (it's a biggie  ), but I can comment on what I do know. Petrucci is VERY anti drug and we have it as an understanding to keep anything drug related off of his forum. Bumblefoot and Mattias Eklundh are also very anti drug. In fact, I've noticed that most of the "guitar heroes" I've either worked with or hired for events are super clean. Andy Timmons, JP, IA, Bumblefoot, Vinnie Moore, etc. are just focused on having fun creating music. I think it's a huge part of why they are successful and have such longevity in the industry. I refuse to work with anybody who is an illegal drug user or a drunk. Life is too short and there are plenty of people out there willing to have fun making music without those negative influences.
> 
> paul



perhapse judge people by their skill and work ethic rather than what the do with their personal time, those guys have the drive. just because you do drugs doesnt mean you cant have a drive to sucseed. if that was the case aerosmith, elton john, eric clapton...ect, all of which had drug issues at one time or another would not be where they are today


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> perhapse judge people by their skill and work ethic rather than what the do with their personal time, those guys have the drive. just because you do drugs doesnt mean you cant have a drive to sucseed. if that was the case *aerosmith*, elton john, eric clapton...ect, all of which had drug issues at one time or another would not be where they are today



I can't speak for the rest of them, but some of the shitty performances that went on during Aerosmith's heavy drug-abuse days should've sunk their carrier, because they were embarrassingly bad.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 5, 2008)

but does that mean they didnt have the drive to get back up on the horse again?


----------



## Leon (May 5, 2008)

well, they apparently had the drive to get their drug habits under control enough for them to continue on


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 5, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Or mabye some people CAN, and choose to do drugs anyway. Theres no deep seeded problem in someones head because they do drugs. Theres probably people who are much more grounded than you who do drugs.
> 
> Stop talking about everyone who chooses to do something you dont like your above them or know something they dont. It's really, really condensending and obnoctious.
> 
> No your right, any drug that has been deemed illegal by the government=satan.



Easy tiger. Don't get ahead of yourself there... :rawr:




Satan  Whatever.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 6, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> This is comming from VEGANSTRAIGHEDGE. Right....



No, not coming from xVx...coming from a guy whose read an entire thread of people talking about a dislike of being judged...but all Ive seen is the judgement goin' out the other way.


----------



## Paul Warren (May 6, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> perhapse judge people by their skill and work ethic rather than what the do with their personal time, those guys have the drive. just because you do drugs doesnt mean you cant have a drive to sucseed. if that was the case aerosmith, elton john, eric clapton...ect, all of which had drug issues at one time or another would not be where they are today



Well, I understand some people may do things in their personal lives that might not affect their work. But I've fired people whose personal issues have affected their work and work ethic. And those personal issues were pot and alcohol. They were hired based on their skills and they were let go because of their personal issues affecting work. I don't care to try to find people who can "balance" drugs and normal life. I flat out tell musicians in interviews that if you are a drug user, then this isn't the place for you. As an employer, it is a HUGE waste of time, money, and effort to hire drug users. There are enough potential employer/employee problems without throwing drugs into the mix. I admire the drive to succeed with the players you mentioned, but given the choice, I prefer to work with people who are driven and who don't bring all the extra potential problems of substance abuse.

paul


----------



## Korbain (May 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's better than Americas "drugs are evil and will ruin your life" campaign, might as well let people know the facts, the dangers, all of the good and bad, and if they choose-to-use (neato ) let them know what to do and what definetly NOT to do. If (some) people can figure out how to use alcohol safely, why not other drugs?



lol. Its so true though, its not bad to take stuff, if you look into it, and know how too look after yourself. Unless its hard shit, like heroin/coke, that really fucks your body, most drugs like pills (ecstacy, speed, chargy shit!), LSD (the only smacky stuff i'd ever touch, even then, only ever so rarely, good laugh though lol), etc. aren't alllllll that bad for you if you know what too expect from it, know how to react to the situation if it happens and more importantly, know exactly whats in it and make sure its clean n safe.

Its funny, one of the safest drugs in the world is heroin i think, in the pure, obviously by the time it hits the streets, its been cut down, had shit added so much its like one of the most dangerous! i'd put coke and pot up there too! (yes! POT! i seen very bad results from pot heads/people that like a joint or 3 every day). 

lol anyways, i'll stop, i sound like i am condoning drugs here in a way, which i definatly do not. I've already said way too much lol. but your all my homeboys here


----------



## lucasreis (May 6, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Sex, drugs, and rock'n'roll baby!
> 
> What difference does it make, really? I've never been drunk or high in my life, but I don't really care that much if they do it. Stevie Ray Vaughan was fucked on drugs in the early part of his career, and he was STILL a force to be reckoned with, and remains one of my idols. I watched his performance at Montreaux in 83 not long ago, and physically he looks like he's about to die, but he still sings, plays, and generally kicks ass like nobody's business. If it doesn't take away from the music, why does it matter?
> 
> Unless you're militant straightedge...



Totally agreed.

Lots of musicans that influenced me over the years are drug-addicts or experimented, and lots of them aren´t. I don´t really care. It´s like being disappointed about Rob Halford being gay and writing good songs or something.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 7, 2008)

I was just thinking about this threat the other night and this popped into my head.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (May 7, 2008)

Back to the intention of this thread...

Ben Falgoust (vocalist of Soilent Green and Goatwhore) doesn't drink or do drugs.... he's just crazy

the rest of the guys in those bands get fucked up though


----------



## Metal Ken (May 7, 2008)

Korbain said:


> ecstacy, ... etc. aren't alllllll that bad for you





Korbain said:


> Its funny, one of the safest drugs in the world is heroin i think



You haven't researched this stuff much, have you? Heroin is one of the single most addictive substances ever. Look at what the effects of heroin are for withdrawals. Its fucking insane. 
Now, I'm all about people doing what they want, but to say Heroin is the safest drugs in the world? God damn, dude.


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> You haven't researched this stuff much, have you? Heroin is one of the single most addictive substances ever. Look at what the effects of heroin are for withdrawals. Its fucking insane.
> Now, I'm all about people doing what they want, but to say Heroin is the safest drugs in the world? God damn, dude.



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking when I read Korbain's post.

"This guy doesn't know what the hell he's talking about."

I used to have a very unusual interest in drugs (not doing them, but knowing about them) and would research every little thing I could find out about them. As a result, in college I wrote several short stories where drugs took a main part of the story. One of them was about withdrawals and ODing.

And Korbain comes across like he's just randomly writing stuff without any remote idea what he's talking about. His comments about LSD are pretty uninformed as well.

Korbain, read up on this stuff before you post about it.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

You'll certainly never see me doing heroine, coke, or whatever else like that. Fuuuuuccckkk that, I just wanna see and hear funny shit, I don't want to freak out and get all twitchy and over excited to the point of heart attack


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> I think you're talking about PCP, not LSD. PCP is the drug that makes you feel no pain, think you can fly, run around naked, and kill cops.



The reason .45's were standard issue in panama. PCP ridden guerillas would charge you, youd shoot, and theyd still whoop your ass with a machette before they died from the wounds. the .45's force was actually required to physically push them back.

LSD for my brother wasnt any sort of crazy experience. i mean it was, but not like, he went crazy and did regrettable shit

I have to agree with what i keep hearing. I could care less if the band is sober, or drugged up, or drunk, or whatever, if i like the music. I dont care how sober/drugged they are, ill still hate them if i hate the music


----------



## daybean (May 7, 2008)

i think .40 will do the job, a .45 is just a bitch to grip if your not used to. But the .40and .45 are little difference, just can get a better handle on a .40. and trust me you will need more backup if you just have a strick or tazzer, pcp is a drug no one should even fuck with. 



i am way off the thread topic, sorry. i have a hell of a pcp story for you guys but its a little graphic and it happened in my street, maybe later we can grab some firewood and marshmellows, or beer, and chat.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 7, 2008)

daybean said:


> i think .40 will do the job, a .45 is just a bitch to grip if your not used to. But the .40and .45 are little difference, just can get a better handle on a .40. and trust me you will need more backup if you just have a strick or tazzer, pcp is a drug no one should even fuck with.
> 
> 
> 
> i am way off the thread topic, sorry. i have a hell of a pcp story for you guys but its a little graphic and it happened in my street, maybe later we can grab some firewood and marshmellows, or beer, and chat.



I would like to hear this story.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2008)

Man, seriously, what people do with their bodies and how they create music is up to them. It's a shame when people lose the plot, fall over, die etc etc, but in the end, it's what they produced that matters. 

Whether you agree with the methodology or not is really not a cause for not listening to someone. If you like it, you like it, end of story.

If you don't understand why people use drugs, that's fine as well, if you don't care for them as people, then that's fine as well, but, solely refusing to listen to something that is beautiful because you don't like what the artist did to get there, well, that's kind of like dismissing art for a reason other than the quality of said art.


----------



## Naren (May 7, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Man, seriously, what people do with their bodies and how they create music is up to them. It's a shame when people lose the plot, fall over, die etc etc, but in the end, it's what they produced that matters.
> 
> Whether you agree with the methodology or not is really not a cause for not listening to someone. If you like it, you like it, end of story.
> 
> If you don't understand why people use drugs, that's fine as well, if you don't care for them as people, then that's fine as well, but, solely refusing to listen to something that is beautiful because you don't like what the artist did to get there, well, that's kind of like dismissing art for a reason other than the quality of said art.





If you use drugs as a basis, you can use sexuality, political views, religion, race, gender, and on and on as a standard for who to listen to and who to not listen to.

Besides, it can be quite difficult finding out who did drugs or not. Do you stop listening to your favorite band when you find out they were on drugs when they recorded three of their albums? Or what if an artist you like doesn't do drugs anymore but did drugs all throughout the 90s, etc.?


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> Or what if an artist you like doesn't do drugs anymore but did drugs all throughout the 90s, etc.?



then the artist is shit now.


if you are talking about metallica.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (May 7, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> I'm sure I've seen it quoted before that all the BTBAM guys are vegan and straight edge.


 

Are you sure about straight edge....I believe they do drink and i think smoke weed too...but even if they only drink that would cancel out straight edge...I'm also sure they have sex with is another trait that would cancel them out from being straightedge


----------



## Desecrated (May 7, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> Are you sure about straight edge....I believe they do drink and i think smoke weed too...but even if they only drink that would cancel out straight edge...I'm also sure they have sex with is another trait that would cancel them out from being straightedge



The only thing about sex in straight edge is that you should use a condom, and thats mostly used by New York straight edge during the 80ths, most modern Straight edgers don't follow that rule.


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2008)

afair it was about "no sex without love".


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2008)

what if you 'love having sex' ?

iv not read this whole thread but from what i did read im dissapointed that no1 quoted bill hicks!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

Nick said:


> what if you 'love having sex' ?
> 
> iv not read this whole thread but from what i did read im dissapointed that no1 quoted bill hicks!!



They did.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 7, 2008)

Nick said:


> what if you 'love having sex' ?
> 
> iv not read this whole thread but from what i did read im dissapointed that no1 quoted bill hicks!!



Go back one or two pages.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (May 7, 2008)

i don't really know too many who are straightedge but the ones I know of follow the no sex rule so I figured it still applied...but hey to each their own


----------



## neon_black88 (May 7, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> i don't really know too many who are straightedge but the ones I know of follow the no sex rule so I figured it still applied...but hey to each their own



Well that kinda goes against the whole point of straight edge if they're bending the rules. I find it funny that the rules have been altered to accomidate more people who want to be part of the club.


----------



## oompa (May 7, 2008)

maybe they are straight edge because they believe they benefit from it, then you shouldn't need to follow any distinct rules at all, right? 

and i also always thought (and heard from a friend who is the only one i know who is sXe) that the sex thing is about not "screwing around", its nothing about having sex with your girlfriend. the way he (and i, because of him) see straight edge, it is about not falling for the cheap thrills that surrounds us today, like drugs/sex/alcohol, for bodily or/and philosophical reasons.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 7, 2008)

oompa said:


> maybe they are straight edge because they believe they benefit from it, then you shouldn't need to follow any distinct rules at all, right?
> 
> and i also always thought (and heard from a friend who is the only one i know who is sXe) that the sex thing is about not "screwing around", its nothing about having sex with your girlfriend. the way he (and i, because of him) see straight edge, it is about not falling for the cheap thrills that surrounds us today, like drugs/sex/alcohol, for bodily or/and philosophical reasons.



Me in a nutshell.  For both reasons mentioned.

Is music technically a cheap thrill?  I don't wanna get kicked out of mah club...


----------



## Zepp88 (May 8, 2008)

Nick said:


> what if you 'love having sex' ?
> 
> iv not read this whole thread but from what i did read im dissapointed that no1 quoted bill hicks!!



I already took care of that man. Bill Hicks quotes are mandatory.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Me in a nutshell.  For both reasons mentioned.
> 
> Is music technically a cheap thrill?  I don't wanna get kicked out of mah club...


The one thing i always wondered about it, though:
If you want to not do that shit, cool. But why put a label and force yourself to fit into a crowd? I've known people who abstain from shit, but they dont go around calling themselves straightedge and make sure they check in with the straightedge lifestyle. They just dont do the shit they dont do because it isn't them.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The one thing i always wondered about it, though:
> If you want to not do that shit, cool. But why put a label and force yourself to fit into a crowd? I've known people who abstain from shit, but they dont go around calling themselves straightedge and make sure they check in with the straightedge lifestyle. They just dont do the shit they dont do because it isn't them.



Because its "cool", and you get to wear an awsome cross on your hand that people will ask about?

I'm not saying they're all like that. I've met alot that are.


----------



## daybean (May 8, 2008)

have you seen some of these guys with those crosses on their hands getting into the mosh pit and trying to kick some ass. they scare me.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2008)

no but iv seen them go in a moshpit and get their asses handed to them after they start trying to punch people etc



Metal Ken said:


> The one thing i always wondered about it, though:
> If you want to not do that shit, cool. But why put a label and force yourself to fit into a crowd? I've known people who abstain from shit, but they dont go around calling themselves straightedge and make sure they check in with the straightedge lifestyle. They just dont do the shit they dont do because it isn't them.



thats exactly my problem with a lot of the 'straightedge' group most of them dont give a fuck about what they are doing with drugs or alchol etc. They just want to say 'im straightedge'.


----------



## Desecrated (May 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The one thing i always wondered about it, though:
> If you want to not do that shit, cool. But why put a label and force yourself to fit into a crowd? I've known people who abstain from shit, but they dont go around calling themselves straightedge and make sure they check in with the straightedge lifestyle. They just dont do the shit they dont do because it isn't them.



As i said earlier, it's probably because it makes things faster. it's easier to say straight edge then "non alcohol, tobacco, caffeine, drugs user, who also enjoys hardcore music and like to go in the moshpit from time to time." 
If I say straight edge I assume that you know what I'm talking abut, it's the same as calling yourself metalhead or new yorker or footballfan. 
I mean there is no way that every football fans are the same, and Im sure that you can enjoy fotball without having to call yourself a football fan, but it makes it easier to explain why the hell you need absolute silence every sunday for 2-4 hours.


----------



## Desecrated (May 8, 2008)

Nick said:


> no but iv seen them go in a moshpit and get their asses handed to them after they start trying to punch people etc
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly my problem with a lot of the 'straightedge' group most of them dont give a fuck about what they are doing with drugs or alchol etc. They just want to say 'im straightedge'.



I don't see that as a straight edge problem, thats more of a human problem, in every group possible you will have individuals who show up just because they are bored and want to fight.


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I don't see that as a straight edge problem, thats more of a human problem, in every group possible you will have individuals who show up just because they are bored and want to fight.



I remember back in the late 90's a lot of the straight edgers (I was really into hardcore punk, so I knew quite a few straight edge punks, even though I personally wasn't one) called the violent ones "militant straight edge" and said that they were going against what straight edge is all about.

There are people like that in every group of people, whether we're talking about straight edge hardcore punks or metalheads.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

Well I never label myself. Ever. I don't even refer to myself as a "metal-head". I only dress in any black for about 30-40% of the time. I listen to jazz, funk and classical music on top of heavy industrial and just about whatever takes my fancy. I never label myself not because I'm a non-conformist (but I kinda am in a way ) but because I would personally defy those labels just by who I am. If you called me a metal-head I'd show you some of my Preston Reed or some Gustav Holst CDs.

It's as Desecrated said (in his infinite wisdom ), it's just a handy label that works from time to time. I'm "Straight-edge" or whatever, yet I don't listen to hardcore music or care much for punk. As for the whole drawing-Xs-on-the-back-of-your-hand crap that the likes of Bleeding Through do, I'm not at all interested. As I said, it's a label. I don't want, or need, to label myself. It serves no purpose.

I mean, are we expected to call Opeth "progressive-death-metal" when asked about them? Labels serve no point other than to get slightly more accurate descriptions. Even if we were to call Opeth that we still wouldn't have covered their whole sound spectrum because there are some folk, melodic-death and classic rock influences. The genre terms would get very long and unwieldy _very_ quickly indeed.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ok. I think this has seriously got a bit out of hand. The OP was just looking for some bands that he can relate to on a lifestyle level. I can relate to that as someone who is straight edge.
> 
> I wouldn't go far enough to _dislike_ a band because of drug use (unless they're promoting it. I'd say that most of my musical heroes have used drugs at one time or another (Vai, Satch, Borland, etc.) and it would be nice to have guys doing similar things as you so you don't feel... well... _separate _is the only word that really comes to mind. I can relate to how he's feeling.



Just reposting this for all those who didn't read the whole thread and thinks that the OP's question is stupid.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Well I never label myself. Ever. I don't even refer to myself as a "metal-head". I only dress in any black for about 30-40% of the time. I listen to jazz, funk and classical music on top of heavy industrial and just about whatever takes my fancy. I never label myself not because I'm a non-conformist (but I kinda am in a way ) but because I would personally defy those labels just by who I am. If you called me a metal-head I'd show you some of my Preston Reed or some Gustav Holst CDs.



But even in doing such, you've labeled yourself. You say you defy labels, and that you're a non-conformist. Thus, you're a label-defier.  

And im still trying to figure out how being a metal head precludes you from listening to other music? I guess i better throw out all my classical, fusion and funk CDs then?


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> But even in doing such, you've labeled yourself. You say you defy labels, and that you're a non-conformist. Thus, you're a label-defier.
> 
> And im still trying to figure out how being a metal head precludes you from listening to other music? I guess i better throw out all my classical, fusion and funk CDs then?



Not label defier... Head wrecker...?   Oh the complexities of life, the universe and everything...

Yes! do it now or forever have the label "Metal" removed from your heraldry... 

But seriously, I know a lot of metallers that pretty much _just_ listen to metal.  It's terrible. And there are LOADS of the buggers too.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 8, 2008)

I'm dead serious, from now on, i'm only listening to gluten-free bands. And MAYBE low carb bands, but thats it!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I'm dead serious, from now on, i'm only listening to gluten-free bands. And MAYBE low carb bands, but thats it!



Maybe I should only listen to people who DON'T have what appears to be a kitten anally raping an Italian soccer player as an avatar?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 8, 2008)

HEY! That kitty is just assulting him, its good clean fun, dont make it dirty


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> HEY! That kitty is just assulting him, dont make it dirty



I'm just jealous. 

Take that as you will...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 8, 2008)

and for the record, the kitty is gluten free too


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> and for the record, the kitty is gluten free too



And for the record so am I. 

Oh snap!


----------



## Desecrated (May 8, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> and for the record, the kitty is gluten free too



I'll take two!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 8, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'll take two!!



Yarr, you be gluten intolerant? 

Don't be a hater!


----------



## skinhead (May 8, 2008)

I really disagree in everything.

I think that music is something you create in any situation of your life, and it reflects your emotions in that moment. Or that's what I think.

I can create cool things sober, under weed effect also. And if I like creating music under any state, which is the problem? The cool thing of that is if the listener can aprecciate it, if he can, that's really cool.

A lot of people do drugs nowadays, I think that's not taboo anymore, and music always had a near relationship with them.


----------



## JerkyChid (May 8, 2008)

wow this thread reeeeeeally moved away from it's original intent lol. However, I've often thought of a custom guitar to play to irritate a vegan band. Red, stained with calves blood, lots of (tasteful) mother of pearl and abolne inlay, bone nut, use a bird beak for a pick. Oh and PETA fully spelled out and inlaid across the fretboard. (PEOPLE EATING TASTEY ANIMALS)


----------



## Desecrated (May 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Yarr, you be gluten intolerant?
> 
> Don't be a hater!



Nope, but I need kitties.


----------



## Desecrated (May 8, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> wow this thread reeeeeeally moved away from it's original intent lol. However, I've often thought of a custom guitar to play to irritate a vegan band. Red, stained with calves blood, lots of (tasteful) mother of pearl and abolne inlay, bone nut, use a bird beak for a pick. Oh and PETA fully spelled out and inlaid across the fretboard. (PEOPLE EATING TASTEY ANIMALS)



Make the body in leather and have fur binding.


----------

